# Buy Points Bonus-Will There Be One For 2011?



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 2, 2011)

What is the track record for AGR having these? I want to sweeten the Points Kitty but don't want to jump in too early if I can pick up an extra 3,000 like last year


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope there is one!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 2, 2011)

I would wait. IIRC they had two separate bonus offers last year so I'm guessing another one will be on the way before too long. If you don't need the points for any immediate redemptions I'd suggest you put your purchase on hold for now. If you do need the points right away then only buy the exact amount you need and save the rest of the purchase for later. Incidentally, AGR is the first and so far only program I've tried where buying the maximum number of points actually pays off compared to a conventional purchase. Weird, huh?


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 3, 2011)

My guess would be that if anything extra is offered this year it will be timed around NTD.

Or not... 

And dax is right about the value of purchased points with AGR. My purchased points (when added to my accrued points) only cost a fraction of what my r/t cross-country trip (SJC-PDX-CHI & CHI-LAX-SJC) would have cost me to actually pay for outright.


----------



## roomette (Feb 7, 2011)

Do Buy Points reset on the anniversary of your most recent Maximum Purchase or at the beginning of each Calendar Year?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2011)

Calendar year. It just reset on December 31st.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2011)

If you really wanted to, you could buy the max on December 31 and then the max on January 1!



They are different calendar years!


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 18, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> What is the track record for AGR having these? I want to sweeten the Points Kitty but don't want to jump in too early if I can pick up an extra 3,000 like last year


I'm still waiting also. I thought I had missed a bonus offer somehow. You know you can never have too large of a bonus offer  perhaps maybe a 40% bonus would work to jump start the point buying season  and maybe a limit increase to maybe 20,000 points for the bonus buying period would work. :giggle: Just a few thoughts.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 28, 2011)

Bigval109 said:


> You know you can never have too large of a bonus offer  perhaps maybe a 40% bonus would work to jump start the point buying season  and maybe a limit increase to maybe 20,000 points for the bonus buying period would work. :giggle: Just a few thoughts.


Since we're dreaming, why not a 100% bonus and an unlimited buy!



(End of dream)


----------



## darien-l (Jun 1, 2011)

Sure enough, it's back!

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/external/buypoints

Special offer: 30% more points!

Now there is even more reasons to top up your Amtrak Guest Rewards account! Buy Amtrak Guest Rewards points between June 1 and July 15, 2011 and automatically receive a 30% bonus on the number of points purchased.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2011)

HUZZAH!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I hear 13,000 AGR points calling my name!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

All Right. This is what I've been waiting for!!!

Thanx


----------



## Anderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Sold!


----------



## rrdude (Jun 1, 2011)

Cha-Ching! (BONUS SOUND of 3K extra points,"Cha-Cha-*Ching!*")


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 1, 2011)

The Kitty gets fed!


----------



## bwitt (Jun 1, 2011)

Slight thread Hijack, but I figured someone on here would know if I am thinking about this correctly. With the 30% bonus it comes out to .0211 cents per point, or a value of $116 for a one zone coach reward, which is cheaper than the $148 I paid for the CZ from GBB to DEN next week. So I should call AGR book an award ticket, cancel the paid reservation, and buy points to replace the ones used and save $32 off the going rate right now. Thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2011)

bwitt said:


> Slight thread Hijack, but I figured someone on here would know if I am thinking about this correctly. With the 30% bonus it comes out to .0211 cents per point, or a value of $116 for a one zone coach reward, which is cheaper than the $148 I paid for the CZ from GBB to DEN next week. So I should call AGR book an award ticket, cancel the paid reservation, and buy points to replace the ones used and save $32 off the going rate right now. Thanks


If it works out cheaper, yes do it!





*BUT*, make sure you have enough points in you AGR account before you cancel the paid trip! Then call AGR so they can cancel the paid trip and grab that room (before someone else does) to use with points!


----------



## boxcar479 (Jun 2, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> The Kitty gets fed!


How ironic. my Kitty's fixing to get robbed :lol:


----------



## bwitt (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks traveler, that's what I was thinking just wanted a second opinion. It is easier than you said, just a coach ticket, no room involved.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 2, 2011)

You may want to save your points for a longer one zone trip or to let your points accumilate for a sleeper award! Just a thought


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I JUST received an email from AGR...



> From now until July 15, 2011, whenever you buy Amtrak Guest Reward® points, you'll receive 30% more on top of your purchased amount. Absolutely free.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> I JUST received an email from AGR...
> 
> 
> 
> > From now until July 15, 2011, whenever you buy Amtrak Guest Reward® points, you'll receive 30% more on top of your purchased amount. Absolutely free.


That's what this thread's about. See post #10 also! (Already mentioned!)


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 2, 2011)

I received an e-mail today for the 30% bonus when purchasing points.


----------



## Mackensen (Jun 2, 2011)

Just did mine--I'm impressed, points (regular & bonus) posted right away!


----------



## Teresa (Jun 2, 2011)

Just my luck.....I purchased points on Monday, only to get the bonus purchase offer e-mail today :wacko:


----------



## boxcar479 (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't this promo run about three months last year? I wonder if they will do it twice.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 3, 2011)

I got the email but it went to an account I don't check every day. Thanks to the good people of AU I knew about the offer anyway and added a few more points in order to give me some additional scheduling flexibility down the road. ^_^


----------



## Anderson (Jun 3, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> Didn't this promo run about three months last year? I wonder if they will do it twice.


Maybe, but I'm not inclined to bet on there being a bigger offer. I'd let it ride at 10%, but not at 30%.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jun 4, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> Didn't this promo run about three months last year? I wonder if they will do it twice.


Well I just brought the limit.  I would think for just once they could raise the limit on these promotions so I could least get enough points for another trip.  But I'm on my way anyway.


----------

